# 'autonomous' food delivery kicks off



## MEATIE

Uber get rid of the "Dude"in the car , he has been replaced with a different "Dude" but only if its not raining / misty/snowing / ect









Uber will test 'autonomous' food delivery sometime next year


Motional will supply the self-driving vehicles, which will shuttle self-driving meal kits (and human operators) to Santa Monica residents soon.




www-engadget-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## DaftLad

MEATIE said:


> Uber get rid of the "Dude"in the car , he has been replaced with a different "Dude" but only if its not raining / misty/snowing / ect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uber will test 'autonomous' food delivery sometime next year
> 
> 
> Motional will supply the self-driving vehicles, which will shuttle self-driving meal kits (and human operators) to Santa Monica residents soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www-engadget-com.cdn.ampproject.org



Are you still on here?

Seriously, what turns you on about Uber? 

You seem to be so envious and a little bit obsessed with them.

I know what you look liken ow . I saw you on the telly. Filthy House SOS.

You need help.


----------



## MEATIE

DaftLad said:


> Are you still on here?
> 
> Seriously, what turns you on about Uber?
> 
> You seem to be so envious and a little bit obsessed with them.
> 
> I know what you look liken ow . I saw you on the telly. Filthy House SOS.
> 
> You need help.


Have they let you out?


----------

